# New to embroidery, what software should we buy?



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello,

We just purchased a used single head embroidery machine. We're screen printers, and I've been thinking about getting into embroidery for some time. This machine was in good condition and at a good price so I thought we'd give it a shot. Just looking for advice on embroidery software for someone that doesn't know a thing about embroidery? There's a local dealer here that sells Sierra... so I've been looking at Embroidery Office. Is this a good idea or is there something better out there for beginners?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Sent you a PM... If I had to do it all over, I would NOT have gone with Sierra, I would probably go with Wilcom.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

hey ted, you know wilcom buys your sierra for their program? I had pe-design 8 and they bought mine total cost I paid to go toward wilcom's E3 lvl2.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Check out this site My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Rick, yes, I am aware Wilcom will buy my Sierra software as a trade-in. I already talked to them... just don't have the business to justify spending the money at the moment.


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the embroidery world.

Wilcom is the best, Pulse is the second, and then the rest.
If you can afford to justify that much money for a full blown Wilcom or Pulse, that would be the way to go.
If you just need something to keep you going on your single head, anything would do. Even the Free Sierra version.
Not many controls or options, but it will do some work.

I have Pulse and I like it. Came with my Tajima machine that I bought new. I also have Forte PD that I bought with Toyota machine that I might be parting ways with. (Not the machine  )
Pulse is Creator level, and it has enough functions for my needs. New, I believe it is around 3K.
Forte is a full blown version but I just do not have time to learn new software, I'm also running out of time for digitizing everything myself.

You also have Embrid, Generations, TES, Sierra, PE.....
They all will do the work, at least some of it, but I have not heard anyone that is bragging too much about them.

If you want to have something just for viewing or small fixes and lettering, you can go with basically any software.
If you want to have good control over your files, Wilcom and Pulse if you can afford them. If not look for used stuff online.

Good luck


----------



## queen79 (Feb 17, 2013)

Jonny,
I have been using Sierra ( stitch era liberty and universal) for about 6 yeras now and I am doing digitizing all the time for several companies. for the price it is a great software.


----------



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info everyone. It's great to hear what people have to say. It seems Wilcom has the highest praise but I'm still leaning towards Sierra because there is a local distributor (though I don't 100% like the sales guy). Good or bad choice? I might take the plunge and go with Wilcom... still on the fence!


----------



## gatewaypress (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm looking at this, specifically...

Embroidery software

Thoughts?


----------



## DKgrafix (Aug 13, 2008)

gatewaypress said:


> I'm looking at this, specifically...
> 
> Embroidery software
> 
> Thoughts?


I would go with this over Sierra.
I do not know how much bells and whistles will you have in it (and how many do you need), but it seems like reasonably priced.
Best bet is to find someone who has it and talk to him/her over the phone.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

there are only 3 stitches in digitizing. Satin, tatami and single line. if you can manipulate these 3 in your program then you'll be fine. it's the learning process that you'll have to understand. some programs has limits and some are over the top. basically you pay for what you get.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

you can't go wrong with wilcom....much easier to learn than other softwares out there


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

BidsMaven said:


> Check out this site My Embroidery Mentor, Deborah Jones.


 
funny you say this. Deborah jones and lee caroselli of balboa both use "Wilcom" lol.


----------



## cmdslick (Apr 4, 2007)

I use Wilcom. Big fan.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

RickyJ702 said:


> there are only 3 stitches in digitizing. Satin, tatami and single line. if you can manipulate these 3 in your program then you'll be fine. it's the learning process that you'll have to understand. some programs has limits and some are over the top. basically you pay for what you get.


What about E Stitch, Stem Stitch, Stipple Stitch, Cross Stitch? There are loads more...


----------



## lisan140 (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree with you TPrintDesigner... I've never worked with Sierra, but... in my humble opinion, Wilcom is the most magnificent of all...


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

TPrintDesigner said:


> What about E Stitch, Stem Stitch, Stipple Stitch, Cross Stitch? There are loads more...


they all fall in the single, tatami and satin stitch when you digitize.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Just be aware that many of the softwares advertise heavily that the software can "auto digitize" a design. There is not much value in that. Most of the designs don't come out very good. You need to learn "manual" digitizing (or some folks call it "manual punching").

Truly, the best advice for right now, is to find yourself a good digitizer and send it out for them to do. Just work this cost into the cost of the job, so that it is just passed on to the customer's total cost. At least at first it would be wise to do this. I can recommend some digitizers if you need.

Digitizing has a steep learning curve, and many, many, trial sew-outs before you get to the final design. Do you have the time that would take? Plus, you must have a strong desire to really learn it, or you will just give up in frustration and your money you spent on the software is just wasted. 

With all that said, Wilcom probably does have the best of what's available in "auto-digitizing". DecoStudio is a decent starter software, but remember, IF you stick with it and learn the software, you will soon grow weary of all the things that you would "like" to do, but the software doesn't have it available for you to do.

Also, if it's just lettering and/or monogramming that you end up offering to your customers, there are other softwares that deal with only that, an excellent one is Monogram Wizard by Needleheads. They have been in the industry a LONG time, and their software is really easy to learn, and not too costly. So it is best to determine "what" you will be embroidering first. You may not need a costly software, it all depends on your needs.

Embroidery is a whole different ball game than printing. (We also do direct to garment printing, and it's a heck of a lot easier and faster to make a dollar  As important as digitizing software is, equally as important is learning what stabilizer is best for what material, and what can be embroidered verses what shouldn't be done. Digitizing for caps is different than for flat embroidery. It is easy to re-size a vector artwork when you are printing. It is not that easy to re-size a front chest logo into a full back jacket design, you basically have to start from scratch again.

So, send out to digitizer at first, and learn by watching the design sew out. Join a digitizing software Group, (one that you are thinking about purchasing, before you purchase), read all their posts.

I hope this helps you. Wishing you all the best 









gatewaypress said:


> Hello,
> 
> We just purchased a used single head embroidery machine. We're screen printers, and I've been thinking about getting into embroidery for some time. This machine was in good condition and at a good price so I thought we'd give it a shot. Just looking for advice on embroidery software for someone that doesn't know a thing about embroidery? There's a local dealer here that sells Sierra... so I've been looking at Embroidery Office. Is this a good idea or is there something better out there for beginners?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

I forgot one thing...Often you buy software from a dealer that has NO IDEA on how to really use it. Sad but true. He can talk the talk, but...can he walk the walk?! Test the dealer... arrange for an hour meeting and ask him/her to make a small design for you, take him a picture of something you would like digitized. See IF he/she knows what they are talking about. AND do not be fooled, anything can look great on the computer screen or printed out. But when you actually sew it out .....well.....that can be a whole new story.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

What software is good for applique work? I plan to buy a embroidery machine just for applique. I know this thread is old, but it's worth a try to ask.


----------



## vitordigitizing (Sep 15, 2014)

Try first wilcom true size Pro. Good for open files convert and Print. 
Think about that:
2000 software and you still need learn about embroidery digitizing= TIME + MONEY
If you contract a company to do your embroidery digitizing maybe you can save time and money and start learning about all embroidery process before spend a lot money. Most of company offer a good digitizing job made in 24 hours and with flat rate price. So easy to quote your clients on digitizing cost.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

valleyboy_1 said:


> What software is good for applique work? I plan to buy a embroidery machine just for applique. I know this thread is old, but it's worth a try to ask.


Try looking at Embrilliance-Stitch Artist. It is a newer software out on the home market, but it does plenty of things. It has some very good Groups that you can get help from. Then there's Embird and it's modules. Both of these softwares are reasonably priced.

I have Wilcom, and I love it. But, it IS expensive and it IS expensive to update it when the new updates come out.

Embrilliance has a couple of Facebook help Groups that you could join and get a really good idea IF you like it....and....get all your questions answered about it's capabilities.

I hope this helps you.


----------



## WLGT (Jan 31, 2015)

Lollie Conn said:


> Try looking at Embrilliance-Stitch Artist. It is a newer software out on the home market, but it does plenty of things. It has some very good Groups that you can get help from. Then there's Embird and it's modules. Both of these softwares are reasonably priced.
> 
> I have Wilcom, and I love it. But, it IS expensive and it IS expensive to update it when the new updates come out.
> 
> ...


I started with Embird a couple years ago, it is a great piece of software to cut your teeth on and at 400 for a price tag to get you going, not that big of a wallet hit. 

I just got Wilcom a couple weeks ago and I am blown away at how powerful it is, but the learning curve is pretty steep. I've watched a ton of videos and have scheduled any class that sync'd with the time I had and still feel I am barely getting my feet wet with the capabilities it can produce. At 2500 to get E3 as well as the 4 elements I wanted it is a bit of an investment but I like being able to work my own designs with my small business.

Wilcom is incredibly more powerful then Embird but you definitely pay for it.

If you insist on buying one, I would suggest starting with Embird because they have a great support network for any questions or issues you have. There is a Facebook group I'm still apart of that some old pros who really know their stuff and are happy to answer or even modify any files you get hung up on.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen. I'm looking for software similar to twill stitch pro plus, any recommendations similar? My only interests in embroidery is appliqué. $2500 for a software wouldn't be justifiable for me.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the previous version of Twill Stitch Pro. Don't use it anymore. Let's just say that it's not the most intuitively obvious program on how to do things with... I don't recall there being much of any support or help for it either... caveat emptor...


----------



## KidSrod (Feb 25, 2015)

DKgrafix said:


> Welcome to the embroidery world.
> 
> Wilcom is the best, Pulse is the second, and then the rest.
> If you can afford to justify that much money for a full blown Wilcom or Pulse, that would be the way to go.
> ...


Where or who can I contact in order to get patchwork done on hats? If I'm trying to do it myself where and how can I design or purchase my own patches and do the embroidery myself? 

Extremely sorry for all the questions I know I can most likely find these answers through-out the forum but I'm having trouble finding the right answers that I need.

Sincerely & Respectfully,
Steven R.


----------

